# 65/66 Fender Tremolux



## kyle (Oct 18, 2008)

I picked this up locally yesterday. It was advertised as a '64 Tremolux on a Showman cabinet. However, I'm pretty sure it's a late 65/early 66 head on a Bandmaster cabinet based on some date codes and some comments from members on a different forum.

It sounds great with my Strats and Tele.

Here's some eye candy.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Looks like she has seen some action over the years, but as long as the guts are good then you are all set.


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

That's pretty sexy. I hope it doesn't reek of cigarettes.


----------



## kyle (Oct 18, 2008)

It only reaks of TONE...

Ya, lame.

It actually doesn't smell at all.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Lovely looking rig.... once you go black ...


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

wow, that looks fantastic. Great find.

IIRC the difference between the Bandmaster and the Dual Showman cabs was 12"s in the Bandmaster, 15"s in the Dual Showman.


----------



## audiorep2 (Mar 28, 2009)

A Dual Showman bottom is bigger than Bassman or Bandmaster.


----------



## Gretsch6120 (Sep 20, 2006)

Hey I got the correct speaker cab for it, look behind the tele's and below the bassman, hey kyle let me know if you want to sell it.


----------



## bobb (Jan 4, 2007)

I would say it's a Bassman cab. They were the same size as the Bandmaster but the holes for holding the head brackets are closer together than the Bandmaster cab. I had the same Tremolux/Bassman cab setup years ago. Only difference was mine was early 1964 so it was a blackface with white tolex.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

In Victoria, in the late 80's, I sold off a blackface Tremolux head I had bought a few years earlier for peanuts (clue: I sold it for $200 and MADE money). Following up some mod articles, I had adapted it to use 6CA7 tubes instead of 6L6s, and had installed a tone-defeat footswitch jack that lifted the connection between the stock midrange resistor and ground. It reminded me of a Hi-Watt I had played some years earlier. If you ever run into it, that's my former amp.


----------



## jcober (Jun 7, 2010)

bobb, Id say you're correct.


----------



## jcober (Jun 7, 2010)

Gretsch6120 said:


> Hey I got the correct speaker cab for it, look behind the tele's and below the bassman, hey kyle let me know if you want to sell it.


Nice bassman. Judging by the aluminum drip edge its a '68, correct? I own the same amp exept unfortunately the felow who owned it before myself took the aluminum trim off of it. 


Its an old picture and I no longer own that Roland RE-150 or the 1976 Fender Musicmaster, but heres a picture of the Bassman:


----------



## bobb (Jan 4, 2007)

The old rig consisted of a Tremolux, Bassman, Super and two Bassman cabs


----------



## Big_Daddy (Apr 2, 2009)

Great score!!










It looks like your amp has a 3-prong cord installed, but the above pic shows the "death cap" still there. You may want to remove that. There's a How-To thread on GC here...

http://www.guitarscanada.com/amp-tech-section/32309-vintage-amps-two-prong-plugs-conversions.html


----------



## jethrodebodine1 (Oct 1, 2006)

How do you date a Fender cabinet if the speakers have been changed?


----------

